# OSHC for Partner on 500 Visa - Single vs. Couple Coverage



## can_to_aus (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi all - I have been looking into OSHC coverage, and it looks like coverage for a couple is 6x the price of single. I have been looking through the Allianz policy document, and could not find wording that states only a "primary visa holder" can apply for single coverage. I was able to find this wording in other OSHC providers' policies.

Would I be able to apply for single coverage as a partner with Allianz?

https://ihealth.agaassistance.com.au/assets/downloads/OSHC_Policy_Standard.pdf


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

I once asked one of the OSHC providers about it and they were blaming it on migration requirements. However, I can’t find anything in the migration regulations that says that couples can’t take out 2 single policies. Problem is of course that the insurance company may use it as an excuse to refuse a claim. As far as I’m concerned it’s a rip-off, but I may be wrong.


----------



## can_to_aus (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks for the reply.

I just spoke to Allianz - they said if I am a partner on the visa, then the primary applicant must have a family policy in order for me to be insured. I pointed them out to the fact that it does not say anything regarding a "primary applicant" in the policy document, to which they replied I may purchase insurance on a single plan, and that will satisfy government requirements, but I wouldn't be covered for the benefits in the plan....

Perhaps I should call the Australian High Commission in Ottawa to confirm?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

can_to_aus said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I just spoke to Allianz - they said if I am a partner on the visa, then the primary applicant must have a family policy in order for me to be insured. I pointed them out to the fact that it does not say anything regarding a "primary applicant" in the policy document, to which they replied I may purchase insurance on a single plan, and that will satisfy government requirements, but I wouldn't be covered for the benefits in the plan....
> 
> Perhaps I should call the Australian High Commission in Ottawa to confirm?


I just checked the relevant policy and it says clearly:

_*Please note that evidence of cover for couples or families does not need to be combined and each applicant can take out cover separately. For example, couples can take out cover separately as two single premiums.*_

I think one of the arguments for family/couple insurance was the potential cost of pregnancy. Maybe single covers do not cover for this?


----------



## can_to_aus (Jan 7, 2018)

CCMS said:


> I just checked the relevant policy and it says clearly:
> 
> _*Please note that evidence of cover for couples or families does not need to be combined and each applicant can take out cover separately. For example, couples can take out cover separately as two single premiums.*_
> 
> I think one of the arguments for family/couple insurance was the potential cost of pregnancy. Maybe single covers do not cover for this?


Hi CCMS - was that statement in relation to OSHC in any way, or healthcare cover in general?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

can_to_aus said:


> Hi CCMS - was that statement in relation to OSHC in any way, or healthcare cover in general?


In relation to OSHC.


----------



## can_to_aus (Jan 7, 2018)

CCMS said:


> In relation to OSHC.


Thanks. So from the perspective of DIBP, two single policies are perfectly fine, however if Allianz (or similar) is refusing to cover a secondary applicant on a single plan, I guess we have no choice when it comes to the actual coverage.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

can_to_aus said:


> Thanks. So from the perspective of DIBP, two single policies are perfectly fine, however if Allianz (or similar) is refusing to cover a secondary applicant on a single plan, I guess we have no choice when it comes to the actual coverage.


There are a few different companies around, but none of them are obliged to ensure you, unless you agree to their terms,I suppose.

Last time I had a look Allianz actually had the best deal for couples, but it is worth shopping around.

Im not an insurance advisor, so I can't tell you what happens if you take out 2 single policies with the same company or even with 2 different companies in terms of coverage.


----------



## Dscam (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi there,

I’m also very confused with the OSHC for the partner. My boyfriend who is applying for the student visa 500 already got his insurance when he paid for his university fees. 
I didn’t realised that I wasn’t on. I am not sure if I can have a single health insurance or if it needs to be on my boyfriend’s (??)

Also, In regards of the lenght of it, his visa is running for two years and he has a two years health insurance. Is that a problem if I take one year insurance and just pay for the other year next year? Not sure if its clear.. the thing is I didn’t realise how expensive it was..


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Dscam said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm also very confused with the OSHC for the partner. My boyfriend who is applying for the student visa 500 already got his insurance when he paid for his university fees.
> I didn't realised that I wasn't on. I am not sure if I can have a single health insurance or if it needs to be on my boyfriend's (??)
> ...


Unless you are on his visa and are formally registered as his partner, I can't see why you could not take out your own insurance,. Mind you, I am not qualified to give insurance advice !


----------



## Dscam (Jan 22, 2018)

CCMS said:


> Unless you are on his visa and are formally registered as his partner, I can't see why you could not take out your own insurance,. Mind you, I am not qualified to give insurance advice !


Thank you for your answer. I just called the insurance, I've tried the one he is cover and another one. They told me that it's impossible to have a single insurance and that I need to be under his one (which cost 10K!!!!). Is there anyone who applied with a single cover? I'm so confused


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Dscam said:


> Thank you for your answer. I just called the insurance, I've tried the one he is cover and another one. They told me that it's impossible to have a single insurance and that I need to be under his one (which cost 10K!!!!). Is there anyone who applied with a single cover? I'm so confused


I had a long discussion with one of the OSHC providers about this issue and this is my understanding:

To be eligible for OSHC cover, you have to be the* primary visa holder,* which inevitably means most couples/families can't take out 2 single policies as only one person is the primary visa holder, the others are dependants.

There are cases where couples have two individual single policies. Whilst this has been accepted by DIPB/Home affairs - *this will not be accepted by OSHC providers when it comes time to claim*. The dependents claim will not be accepted as they need to be the primary visa holder for the single policy.

The difference in pricing is due to claims costs (this goes for all providers). Put simply, dual and family policies claim more, and therefore the technical pricing reflects this.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

CCMS said:


> I had a long discussion with one of the OSHC providers about this issue and this is my understanding:
> 
> To be eligible for OSHC cover, you have to be the* primary visa holder,* which inevitably means most couples/families can't take out 2 single policies as only one person is the primary visa holder, the others are dependants.
> 
> ...


That sounds like essentially they charge more for couples/families because they can.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Maggie-May24 said:


> That sounds like essentially they charge more for couples/families because they can.


Yes maybe that is the case and there is nothing anyone can do about it.

However, the regulations around pricing are quite strict in Australia, so the OSHC providers would have to justify the reason for the higher premiums somehow , before the government will approve the rates they can charge.


----------



## can_to_aus (Jan 7, 2018)

CCMS said:


> I had a long discussion with one of the OSHC providers about this issue and this is my understanding:
> 
> To be eligible for OSHC cover, you have to be the* primary visa holder,* which inevitably means most couples/families can't take out 2 single policies as only one person is the primary visa holder, the others are dependants.
> 
> ...


I had discussions with reps from each provider and this is in line with what I was told. We ended up converting to a dual policy and paying an additional $4k.


----------



## Dscam (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi there,

If it helps other people, we payed for a dual insurance as it is required for the visa.


----------

